# Cockerel or pullet?



## Amysaviary (Mar 19, 2013)

I think I have a blue Ameraucana cockerel. They r true Ameraucana's not Easter Eggers. Here is 2 pics. Of him then 1 of the black 1 I am pretty sure is a pullet. They r 9-10 weeks I think. What do u all think?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hard to tell with those little pea combs... I'm thinking cockerel but I'm not sure


----------



## Amysaviary (Mar 19, 2013)

The black 1 has no comb or red and they r the same age. The blue has double the size comb and red(redder then the pic. shows) so that's y I think 1 of each but these r my first Ameracauna's


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I think the pinker combs point to Roos, and the lovely black one with no pink says hen, JMO, but I'm not an expert  good luck!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I've only had ONE "Easter-Egger"...a GOOD Chicken.
So....I _certainly _wouldn't know.
BUT...either way....
appears to be good chickens.
You'll find-out soon enough....
....AND, IF you have ONE of EACH....TRUE AMERACAUNAS....
*THAT is GREAT !
*( in my opinion )
MORE good chickens for you ! ( IF you keep Roosters.)
*I HOPE YOU get what YOU want !
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Amysaviary (Mar 19, 2013)

It was a cockerel and a hen and I can't have a roster and would not want to keep him to breed with his sister(yuck) so took him back to the breeder and he traded me for a hen. The breeder has great birds and is wonderful to work with so I got lucky!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

It's Good that YOU got what YOU wanted.
( BUT...ONE cross Brother-to-Sister...is NOT "yuck".)
_SMILING...._ 
-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *"In-Breeding" ...in Chickens....is NOT _necessarily _a "BAD" thing. Don't think of them as HUMANS.....you'll miss the point of it all, IF you do...... "Out-Breeding" is ALSO IMPORTANT.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Agreed! Chickens aren't quite like other animals in that respect...they don't start turning out deformed chicks if they mate with a sibling or parent bird and many a breed has been saved by line breeding.


----------

